# Crab Style



## A Kenpo Student (Nov 27, 2002)

Is Crab Style truly a lost form....is there anyone that teaches it, and actually knows it? I'm fascinated with what I've read about it. If anyone knows of anywhere I can find info on Crab Style being practiced today, please post!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2002)

See here.



> A now dead style of Kung Fu. Remnants of the style can be seen in eagle, Hong Tiger and White Eyebrow. Crab used moves inspired by the animal - low, crouching stance with "pincer" attacks against the nerves.



See also here.


----------



## A Kenpo Student (Nov 28, 2002)

Thank you, arnisador. I actually saw both of those pages in my search last night. Was hoping that it wasn't truly dead but then it does say it still has a few remnants left in the other styles.


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2003)

The current issue of Kung Fu Qigong Magazine (July/August 2003) discusses chicken style techniques and speculates, I hope facetiously, on various types of bug techniques. The bug article seems intentionally outlandish.


----------

